# Hymer B584 Re- Upholstery and carpeting



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Just taken all seats daybed and mattress to be reupholstered. Using Caravan Upholstery Ltd in westhoughton lancashire, been really pleased with service so far will keep all up to date and post finished article on garage section of this website.


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Upholstery feedback*

Really pleased with finished jobs captains seats are spot on a;long with curtains and daybed excellent very pleased. Bob and his crew have done great job.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds interesting ....   how much :roll: 

Keith


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for that it sounds good. Can you give us an idea of costs?


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*584 Upholstery*

£1300.00 we provided curtain material, this included new foam as well on day bed and main mattress.


----------

